# GBAtemp.net Announces Temper Card!



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

*GBAtemp.net Announces Temper Card!*

16GBit, Open Source, G-Online Sync, 100% Compatibility
















GBAtemp.net in partnership with Gameyeeeah is proud to announce *Temper Card*.



Did you think GBAtemp V3 would just stop at only new site features and a forum skin? Think again. Here at GBAtemp we've been working tirelessly to create our own DS flash card. One that harnessed the power and features of GBAtemp as well as the homebrew community. We've been discontent with all other flash cards on the market so now in partnership with our distributor Gameyeeeah we will be releasing Temper Card on *May 14th, 2007*.



*FEATURES:*


*16Gbit (2GByte!) on-board memory* ensures you have plenty of space for all your files. With on-board memory you will not experience any slowdowns that you may have with removable media, like SD cards.

*USB 2.0 Temper Card Reader* allows you to read/write to your Temper Card as well as backup your original DS games.

*Open Source!* Here at GBAtemp we understand the importance of community, that is why Temper Card will be completely open source. Community members will be able to edit the firmware, add features and customise the card till their heart is content. We will also set up an uploader for you to share your custom Temper Card creations with all other owners.

*G-Online Sync*. Never miss out on a release again! By taking advantage of our G-Online ROM information system you will be able to download the latest ROM list, pictures and information directly to your Temper Card. You will need a Wifi connection to sync with the GBAtemp server.

*100% ROM Compatibility, drag & drop*. That's a promise. Too often existing slot-1 flash cards have problems with certain games, Temper Card has been designed to offer 1:1 functionality, and that means...

*Download Play Support!* Slot-1 flash cards often break download play functionality, we understand how frustrating this is so we've devised a card that will support download play.


More information and price will be revealed closer to release as we are still pinning down a few hardware features and optimising code (blame Costello, he's been adding so much to the firmware it's slown him down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). We currently have a closed alpha running on prototypes of the Temper Card (don't ask to join, it's closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Temper Card is scheduled to go into production towards the end of April and will be available at Gameyeeeah to start with and other sites possibly down the road.


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

One other thing I forgot to mention we'll have a DLDI patch available at launch. Costello is working on it now.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 1, 2007)

gameyeeeah's new april products are a bargain, I bought 3 of them


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 1, 2007)

It would be a great thing. Shame on you, 1st April!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hot damn, I did not think it would be this good. Guess I should not have turned down the alpha spot offer.


----------



## Gooseman (Apr 1, 2007)

First April joke for me here!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 1, 2007)

this or G6?????


SOB!!! I'm out of the ROMs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 so boring only having 1 game!!!!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 1, 2007)

i was questioning it for a moment but then i knew it was the first of april today....


----------



## xalphax (Apr 1, 2007)

happy april 1st!!

nice one ;-)


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 1, 2007)

april fools finished here 6 hours ago :/


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> april fools finished here 6 hours ago :/



hence why it's not a joke.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 1, 2007)

ITS REAL!


----------



## Jax (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> ITS REAL!




OMFG GIMME NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 1, 2007)

this has too be a joke, as the whole open source thing sort of means your patching code can be stolen easier and the other flashcart developers can steal and modify your code.

Still a cool concept and i'd personally love to help out if this is for real


----------



## ndsbob (Apr 1, 2007)

would be cool... :-D





oooooh april 1.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 1, 2007)

It's real, I'm an alpha tester, I should know


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

If this is real did you by any chance get the idea from my topic located here?

- Sam


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 1, 2007)

i hear neoflash is helping out a great deal on this. they supposily have much better developers on this

and there a rumor of a 32Gbit version with built in 256MB ram and a 3GHz processor with hyper threading technology


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 1, 2007)

hmmm...
will this be standard?


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 1, 2007)

and blast processing


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

So, is it actually real or not?

- Sam


----------



## -EX- (Apr 1, 2007)

Heh, happy April 1st!


----------



## 4saken (Apr 1, 2007)

Unofficial feature: The ability to emulate ps3


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

Any real pictures, or just that mockup?

- Sam


----------



## khan (Apr 1, 2007)

It's plain obviously faked...I seriously do not get why people start to make BS stuff i.e. Zelda Phantom Hourglass released


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> It's plain obviously faked...I seriously do not get why people start to make BS stuff i.e. Zelda Phantom Hourglass released


The reason I think this could be real is because I had the idea for something like this a while ago.
And if it is false, I think the members will be very disappointed and may start asking why there shouldn't be a Temper Card, it's perfectly do-able.

- Sam


----------



## Hit (Apr 1, 2007)

As its opensource there is one problem clones!
Though i dont got an DSslot1 flashcart yet just slot2 so maybe buy this one original for sure hope i can buy it here in the netherlands or on dealextreme.com or any other free shipping webshop


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got all excited!!  Then saw the date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meanheads


----------



## kersplatty (Apr 1, 2007)

APRIL FOOLS? mebbe


----------



## archagon (Apr 1, 2007)

This is probably the most feasible April Fool's announcement I've seen so far.
Which makes me wonder daydream...


----------



## sipoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Woohooo!!! Ima gonna get this and gnirfleo....


----------



## Pedro UK (Apr 1, 2007)

Does it come preloaded with every console game ever made?  Does it? Huh, huh?

PS:  I don't want one if it doesn't come with a GBA cart shell 'cos I wouldn't be a able to play on my GBA Micro.


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Normmatt @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> this has too be a joke, as the whole open source thing sort of means your patching code can be stolen easier and the other flashcart developers can steal and modify your code.
> 
> Still a cool concept and i'd personally love to help out if this is for real
> 
> ...



No pictures for now, the mockup resembles the sort of design we're aiming for though. You should get the first proper pictures towards the end of april.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

if its not april fools, then i'll be damned, because it just started 6 hours ago in 2 minutes...

Ugh... I shouldn't be fixing computers at 6AM! IM A MINOR!

Even though I'm quite satisfied with my R4, the only reason I would want to get a Temper Card is if
A) 4GB, since R4 does not support up to that large
B)If there is some sort of other hardware acceleration or internal add-on that's probably useless (ie: Equivalent of SA-1 (co-processor doing a crapload of work), DS accelerometer, or nice and shiny blinking LEDs that work with moonshell or LMP (without making it a DS-X clone) or anything else i might think of... a USB port to plug in those near useless USB devices such as foot warmers... If i get them, i can actually walk now that the power can fit in my pocket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Please note: the first part of B is totally serious, the other stuff is because either others have done it, or because it would be a market first.


----------



## kikapo_O (Apr 1, 2007)

where 2 buy, where 2 buy! ill take 3 no give me 5 pls go go


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, and i'd like to mention, this is the first open-source DS flashcart i've seen reported here so yeah... kudos on another first.

Can we get pix of the GUI to confirm it? At least one... you say you have the hardware, and i know it doesn't take more than 3 minutes for you to transfer a picture from your digital camera to GBAtemp.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Fake !

But excellent joke.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 1, 2007)

This is why I hate april 1st.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 1, 2007)

this is no april fool! i got it and plasmatron got it too and we're playing SIR V_G releases with it!!!!


----------



## archagon (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(frostfire @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> This is why I hate april 1st.


OH NOES! It's a (presumably) fake announcement.
WHY MUST THEY LIE? I DEMAND THE TRUTH 24/7!


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Can we get pix of the GUI to confirm it? At least one... you say you have the hardware, and i know it doesn't take more than 3 minutes for you to transfer a picture from your digital camera to GBAtemp.



Costello would kill me lol. It's not finished. I'll check but I don't like the odds.


----------



## tjas (Apr 1, 2007)

If it's real you guys are stupid.. why announce it on april 1st?


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

if (GBAtemper){
//give it the ability to play .swfs
//or other flash games
//give.NDS = ability to play flash games,etc at a reasonable FPS (no more than 12 or so)
}

Right now its impossible.. but.. you're making new hardware. Please make it possible! D:

Now i made myself feel bad by sounding like im interrogating you guys to do the impossible.



			
				 Opium said:
			
		

> Costello would kill me lol. It's not finished. I'll check but I don't like the odds.


Thanks, i appreciate it man. However, this may be considered the impossible i just edited my post for.

HOPEFULLY FINAL EDIT: What is shaunj66 doing? Drinking beer while you guys are doing the work? xD *sigh* reminds me of a few people i know.


----------



## OSW (Apr 1, 2007)

WOAH SOUNDS AWSOEM!

I AM LIEK SO HYPED!


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shhhhh, if you find my charred remains of a body remember I was a good man


----------



## 4saken (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Opium said:
> ...



Holy fuck. 

EDIT: Hay could that just be an EZ-V skin?


----------



## Opium (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> ...



Yes, loosely based off it. I told you it's not finished yet. That's why we don't share things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* doesn't use moonshell though


----------



## Sonic782 (Apr 1, 2007)

APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA for a second I thought it was true!!!!!


----------



## flai (Apr 1, 2007)

This would be cool if it wasn't blatantly an April Fool's joke. Ooops! Its just hit 12.00PM in Britain!


----------



## enarky (Apr 1, 2007)

First april fool I fell for today (until I opened comments)... and I've been through three of them already. Does that tell you anything about the credibility of GBATemp for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> if (GBAtemper){
> Â Â //give it the ability to play .swfs
> Â Â //or other flash games
> Â Â //give.NDS = ability to play flash games,etc at a reasonable FPS (no more than 12 or so)
> }


You're aware that this if-statement does nothing and any good compiler would optimize it away?


----------



## flai (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice fake skin there btw Opium. I have to say, it would be convincing if you hadn't taken it at such an awkward angle and posted it up at the smallest resolution possible...


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

Maybe it is real and they only released it on AFD because they wanted to watch us arguing. Maybe they also wanted us to speculate about it's features so if one of us says something good they have not already thought of they can include it.

- Sam


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Apr 1, 2007)

If it gave GBATemp updates while I played DS games, I would buy it.


----------



## Jeda (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if (GBAtemper){
> ...



hmmm he didn't say what language is used. In the given language each expression could have to be started with //


----------



## The__B (Apr 1, 2007)

Hmm would have been better if they made this posts 2 days ago, then the joke would have had more impact then on 1 april


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

It would be good if the card notified GBATemp what game you launched so your user page could record your stats and your most played games etc.
Also maybe it could report what game you were playing (it could tell when you quit because you would have to reset to menu) so you could get something like this:





- Sam


----------



## euqiddis (Apr 1, 2007)

sinkhead, that would mean they would have to be connected to the net the whole time.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

No, just connects when you launch a game. Mind you, there would be a bit of wait. Maybe it could be optional?

- Sam

*EDIT:* Actually, come to think of it, it's probably not a very good idea and it would be a bit pointless...


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice first april prank. A creative one since a long time ( got tired of the "RIAA shut us down" pranks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). A pity though as this idea by itself would haven been really interesting ( open source firmware... now that would be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## blackjack (Apr 1, 2007)

hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n1 one


----------



## bobrules (Apr 1, 2007)

Is this real how much will it cost? I'll buy 60.


----------



## Digeman (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh shizlgzngar!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(enarky @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> ...


Um, i realize it does nothing, in programming class we have NOT at ALL gone over boolean stuff so... And i didn't mean to comment out the give.NDS part. We learn actionscript...I know its noob.

And for you, Opium, I award you a medal of bravery. And if Costello has gotten to you first, * i will create crop circles among the orange "farms" here in florida so that even the secret english government satellites will know about the death of a great man.

Where there was an asterisk i was going to put a common "jew" joke, but i thought i would offend people  too much.

Also: Do you guys think the buttons will be big enough to just use your thumb on the screen or will the stylus be required? (My thumb's pad is roughly 1.25cm  x 2.5cm.


----------



## balpen (Apr 1, 2007)

Well good april fools. But it wasn't confincing.


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 1, 2007)

ahaha for a second I believed it


----------



## Icarus (Apr 1, 2007)

Can't wait for this >.>


----------



## THeLL (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha Nice one, I belivied it for a second


----------



## W hat (Apr 1, 2007)

believed it, read some comments, didn't believe it, read some more, believed it, read even more, didn't believe it. >.>
Just wait 'till tomorrow.


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy April Fool's! *hugs everyone*


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> It's real, I'm an alpha tester, I should know


I'm the beta tester!
My card has 2:1 games working. So double of all the games released are working on my Temper Card.


----------



## lagman (Apr 1, 2007)

Does the famous .gba to .nds converter work with this card?


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 1, 2007)

For an April Fool's day joke, Opium sure is sticking to his guns.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

How do you know it's an April Fools Day joke?
It might not be...

- Sam, Ever Optimistic


----------



## bryehn (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome guys! i'll support it if the price is right


----------



## Rayder (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, April Fools...haha....


----------



## unr (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## midget35 (Apr 1, 2007)

is there gba support?


----------



## Disco (Apr 1, 2007)

April fools.....LOL


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 1, 2007)

If this is an April's fool joke, I'll be disappointed


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


>



For some reason this reminds me of Gnirfleo, I can't think why  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## chuckstudios (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


>



Obvious fake, the Temper Card doesn't have a microSD slot.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


>


That picture is definately a hoax, he specificallys said it would be 2GB internal memory, you can easily (not clearly though) see the curve in the R4 where microSDs fit in.

I'll only believe opium. But the last time he posted is when he posted the pic of the GUI. I shall plant plants by the same name in my neighbor's yard to honor his sacrafice, and get them deported (i h8 them)


----------



## stinkingbob (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Yeah, 
When I saw that temper card, I thought immediately April Fools joke!
It can't be real and its not. I think 5/14 is the date Gbatemp launched.
Bob


----------



## unr (Apr 1, 2007)

Note that this image is not mine.

Instead I did some URL guessing and presto!
http://opium.gbatemp.net/01042007_2.jpg


----------



## MaHe (Apr 1, 2007)

Actually, (I know this is a hoax) if you'd want to achieve perfect game and Download Play compatibility and a perfect overall card, you'd have to build a card with the following specifications:

- 128 MB of high-speed NOR memory (SLOT-1 games need to be patched because of low-speed memory);
- 512 kB Flash chip (with hardware EEPROM emulation);
- 64 kB firmware chip (you could use a firmware file stored on the medium, but we'd like to see at least some NoPass functionality without the SD card); 
- a spring-loaded microSD slot with support for SDHC (Secure Digital High-Capacity) memory - miniSD would be even better, but you'd need asome nano-scientists to make it fit with other components;
- a high-quality case (R4 is a great example);
- stable and functional firmware;


----------



## HR_Shadow (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder if anyone actually believed this, lol!


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 1, 2007)

You got my hopes up. Just realized the date.


----------



## APPS (Apr 1, 2007)

unr69 your link's broken...

Hopes this is the real deal (realises it probably isnt)

You know those april fools jokes which are most definitely NOT funny? this is one of them.

There are few things i will let people joke about... nuclear war, death and april fools jokes masquerading as perfect flashcarts!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys just because it's april 1st doesn't mean it's not real. I bet they put  it on april 1st on purpose!


----------



## gatorade (Apr 1, 2007)

nice aprils fools joke


----------



## lookout (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL! (no word from admin....) 
How much do you get paid to do this Opium?


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 1, 2007)

*UPDATE!*

I've received word from Costello. Anyone who didn't call this hoax is getting a free beta sample sent to them. Just a little thanks for believing us on this day where other sites stoop low enough to post false news.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *100% ROM Compatibility, drag & drop.* That's a promise.



Ok, this is an April Fool's joke but let's not go around claiming we're Jesus...


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> I've received word from Costello. Anyone who didn't call this hoax is getting a free beta sample sent to them. Just a little thanks for believing us on this day where other sites stoop low enough to post false news.



Heh. Check my posts in this topic.
I didn't doubt it before but now I know it's a fake anyway because one of the admins told me so


----------



## stingfist (Apr 1, 2007)

OMFG...It is open source!!! Can I integrate a toaster?? Can I??? CAN I???

I want my DS to make my toasts!!!


----------



## Venoman (Apr 1, 2007)

I totally beleive this is true despite the date it was posted.  Totally.


----------



## Foie (Apr 1, 2007)

IF this is real, then you guys picked the worse date to anounce it.  It sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## chuckstudios (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> - 128 MB of high-speed NOR memory (SLOT-1 games need to be patched because of low-speed memory);



Not true.


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


>



lol at using an r4 as the base image where it CLEARLY stated 16gb onboard


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 1, 2007)

Zomg aweeeeeeeeesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Google has you owned though, I almost choked reading their (somewhat text heavy) offering of the day


----------



## skydoune (Apr 1, 2007)

IT ALSO PLAY GAMES!


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Zomg aweeeeeeeeesome!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you SOOOOO MUCH for reminding me to check google. I always love the stuff they do and completely forgot. Excellent read so far.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

If this is false, why don't you actually make it reality? You've seen how many people like the idea. I would definatly buy it.

Maybe you could make some inquires (and a better name)?
- Sam


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice joke, I almost forgot its still the 1st


----------



## hanman (Apr 1, 2007)

man, this is great!


----------



## Knolly (Apr 1, 2007)

One day, I'm going to make the most kickass invention ever, like a teleporter or something, and then announce it on April 1st.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Preorders*
I want dis one nao!
And teh beta!
PLZ, Jesus?


----------



## Verocity (Apr 1, 2007)

lol Googles prank is better!


----------



## hevyhomie (Apr 1, 2007)

may it's a double april fool's
they want us to believe there is a temper card
but they are probably hesitant that dirty hands maybe on this idea, so they are equivocating

who knows, it could be true, and if it were, the firmware updates in this website would be perfect (maybe even through an rss feed or kind of like downloading ds demos through DSO)

im still confused


----------



## kiruyama (Apr 1, 2007)

You know what would be even funnier? If they actually made it, then when everyone thouight it was fake, bam, they ship it. loooooooool.


----------



## Emu (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> It's real, I'm an alpha tester, I should know



Who cares if you're an alpha tester, I want your avatar..Vivi


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

this is as real as the qoob is. NOTE: The qoob was the first (i think) modchip for Gamecube. It was announced on April 1. If you don't believe me, google it.

EDIT: first sentence. had was instead of is. Subject-verb agreement error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SAT engraves this into my mind! GET IT OUT!


----------



## H8TR (Apr 1, 2007)

Why has nobody thought about contacting Gameyeeeah to see if its real.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Apr 1, 2007)

I fell for it!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2007)

Seems like they woulda told me if they were gonna pull a joke.
Seems like they woulda told me if they were gonna release a card.
We never _TALK_ anymore!  :'( 
(they stopped bringing me flowers and singing me love songs too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## adgloride (Apr 1, 2007)

Just do what the R4 team did with the M3 simple.  Get an M3 simple and put another sticker over it


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Apr 1, 2007)

If it were true they wouldn't announce it on April 1st where everyone would be skeptical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But is that G-Online sync actually possible for a flashcart? That's a feature I'd really love to see.


----------



## ChowMein (Apr 1, 2007)

Me like April 1st card!


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2007)

I just have a few minor questions to ask before I decide on purchasing one. Am I to understand that this card requires the user to participate in the dark arts? I really hope it doesn't as the last time I saw someone partake in black magic to play DS games...well...lets just say it took about a month to clean up the mess. Will the G-Online sync feature work correctly with my new Google TiSP system? One final question, if you string multiple carts together, can it be used as bullet proof armor? I ask because my last flash cart put up a hell of a fight and it would be a pain to have to break out the plasma torch to take this one down once it attacks.


----------



## APPS (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Just do what the R4 team did with the M3 simple.Â Get an M3 simple and put another sticker over it



R4 were the company that actually MADE the hardware werent they? i thought the M3 simply was the restickered product...

Anyway just thought id give GBAtemp my best wishes with the card, they better make it, like one of my mates said, "I'll trust ya when i first see ya, break that trust and its damn hard to get back..."


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 1, 2007)

i think its fake i hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Flyfishing (Apr 1, 2007)

Using this card could I make my DS print money?


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Flyfishing @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Using this card could I make my DS print money?


Yes, if you create a homebrew application that controls a slot 2 printer that you must also create. Of course just by suggesting that feature there will be a couple of people in black suits at your door shortly.


----------



## SYN7HOR (Apr 1, 2007)

Phew. I was getting kinda pissed there.

If this site would turn commercial and be about pimping it's own products, you can bet it would soon lose all it's credibility and simply turn to utter shit.


----------



## yee (Apr 1, 2007)

Joke = I kill someone.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 1, 2007)

lol @ gameyeeeah's page


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> lol @ gameyeeeah's page







I don't see anything

- Sam


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 1, 2007)

i could not see anything either.Nothing out of the blue.


----------



## Golin (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ gameyeeeah's page
> ...


They're selling diamond engagement rings for 13 dollars.


----------



## H8TR (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Golin @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> ...


That been there all day. I wonder why they are selling them. Would anyone on earth even buy them?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I saw those earlier.
That's why I didn't think anything was out of the ordinary.

- Sam


----------



## NeoSaSI (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## APPS (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(NeoSaSI @ Apr 1 2007 said:


>



That=Win...

Well im off, been fun keeping track of this... when i wake up tommorow there better be 1) Proof of the Tempercard or 2) an Apology for the Tempercard... Else i'll have too kill again...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 1, 2007)

edit: nvm

gbatemp is being crafty


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

Um.. its been 11 hours and i still haven't received my beta... Maybe i have to download it? xD

But i think its true just because i believe in opium, and he said that costello was coding it; i haven't seen costello around the forums lately, and if you look at the lower right section of the new v3 skin, it said "coded by costello and shaunj66"

NOTE: I did say the word hoax, i was referring to the picture, not the temper card (as clearly stated) awaiting sample for a review. Oh yeah, BTW when can we expect a Temper Card review and when will it be on the slot1 comparator?


----------



## amptor (Apr 1, 2007)

O GOD APRIL FOOL's.. I thought this was real at first LMFAO.  well you know realistically you guys could get your own logo on the cart if you made a freaking huge quantity order from any of the chinese manufacturers..they just want to see $$$.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!
GBAtemp wants to see money?
ROFL!
LMAO!
LOL!
EVERYTHING-ELSE-WITH-AN-IDENTICAL-MEANING!
If that was the case, every page you see would have enough ads to make your intestines erupt and have stomach acid leaking out of your pores. You'd be peeing sweat, and defecating boogers!

Once again, I bring up how the Qoob was announced on april fools, and how badly everyone was proven wrong.


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> HAHAHAHA!
> GBAtemp wants to see money?
> ROFL!
> LMAO!
> ...


I believe he was referring to the Chinese manufacturers that want to see the money.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya know... i considered that. And i knew someone was going to say something. but it took like 20 min. So, i really don't care... *apthetic now*


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, tbh I hope it's real, I totally believed it but then I saw people saying it was fake so I doubted it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways, I trust Opium so yeah, I don't think it's fake.
It would be really cool, just needs a nice price tag and then if you could make mugs or something like that. I would pay to drink tea in a mug with the logo on it XD.


----------



## snazzypants (Apr 1, 2007)

I started thinking, 'an online forum is going into the hardware business?'...and then I realized it was 4/1.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope it's real, but, being April Fool's, I have my doubts.
But anyways...
Plz send me a cart for testing kthxbai.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 1, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> Um.. its been 11 hours and i still haven't received my beta... Maybe i have to download it? xD
> 
> But i think its true just because i believe in opium, and he said that costello was coding it; i haven't seen costello around the forums lately, and if you look at the lower right section of the new v3 skin, it said "coded by costello and shaunj66"
> 
> NOTE: I did say the word hoax, i was referring to the picture, not the temper card (as clearly stated) awaiting sample for a review. Oh yeah, BTW when can we expect a Temper Card review and when will it be on the slot1 comparator?



Please allow 6-8 weeks shipping


----------



## SectionX (Apr 2, 2007)

gee. I am REALLY annoyed here. If it is an april fools I want the GBATEMP TEAM to confirm it now


----------



## Rankio (Apr 2, 2007)

April Fools or not, this would be a good idea.  Wouldn't take that much money to start up.  That is for someone who works for a living and doesn't goto HS.


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2007)

it's no april fools joke I assure you, playing advance wars 3 on the card as I type this


----------



## Fulcaire (Apr 2, 2007)

Can't wait til this comes out...
Hopefully I'm chosen to get a sample of the card.

I'm glad I've waited.

-EDIT-
Can I get the sample/beta, please?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow received one for beta review, it's no joke,


----------



## science (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Apr 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Opium said:
> ...



lol thats your modified duotone for the EZ-V re-modified


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 2, 2007)

how you guys are responding to this is hilarious


----------



## Alastair (Apr 2, 2007)

I trust any whitey from Oceania. Would be awesome if this is true.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2007)

Where can I preorder


----------



## jono_ (Apr 2, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## sabinraijin (Apr 2, 2007)

If this is real, it was a pretty dumb decision to release the news on this day.

If this isn't real, than shame on you for attempting to reassure people "it's real", further adding to pointless confusion. If it's an AF joke, than just effing say it and let everyone laugh about it. Don't make people scratch their heads wondering what to think.


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 2, 2007)

Its strange that there are no more admins to hassle in this topic... Opium was a good man. We will remember him... 4/1.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Admins, my Digg post on this just made it to the front page. Let's see you wiggle your way out of this one...


----------

